# simple cd player for canyon



## 08canyonguy (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea what i thought was going to be easy as abc, turned into a massive headache... Iight, ive got an 08 gmc canyon, and i tried to put me a cd player in it.. so far everythigns went fine, but when it come time to run that red wire to my fuse box, no sooner than i tough the wire to the fuse box the cd player comes on and wont shut off, and wont shut off unless i unhook the wire, i tried cutting out the red wire from the aftermarket harness, and it still didnt help, im just at a brick wall and dont know what to do...If somebody knows what to do to help me id appreciate it..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the red wire is for a switched 12v, which mean the wire should be cold when the car is off, and hot when the cignition is turned on.

Radio 12v orange + radio harness 
Radio Ground black/white - radio harness 
Radio Ignition (Class 2 Serial Data) 
Radio Illumination (Class 2 Serial Data) 
Factory Amp Turn-on N/A 
Power Antenna N/A 
LF Speaker +/- tan - gray +,- radio harness 
RF Speaker +/- lt. green - dk. green +,- radio harness 
LR Speaker +/- brown - yellow +,- radio harness 
RR Speaker +/- dk. blue - lt. blue +,- radio harness


----------

